# Celtic Manor 2010 Review



## sambora666 (Jan 24, 2011)

Celtic Manor 2010 

Played here on Saturday and although the course had a light frost the fairways were in fantastic condition and still fluffy so you could still hit off them like it was a normal day.

The greens had been hollowed but the roll and putting on them was still a joy â€“ didnâ€™t get one bad roll where it jumped or anything.

All in all the way you are treated on the whole resort is fantastic.  The starter also greets you at the clubhouse when you finish and hands you a metal engraved bag tag with your name and date on it â€“ a lovely touch.

The course itself is a little disjointed in terms of design.  The first seven holes or so are quite links like with lots of bunkers, then at around the 8th the River Usk and the lakes come in to play.  The first 15 holes are very level but with contoured fairways.  Then the 15th, 16th, 17th and 18th are all uphill on the side of the valley.  It really was a testing course and quite long for someone who doesnâ€™t hit it 300 yards.

You have to think about every shot you play from tee to green which made it enjoyable and very challenging.  The greens were a lot easier to read than I thought they would be and a nice pace.

All in all a fantastic place to play golf.  Playing a course that you see on TV makes you appreciate how good the pros are.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice review, sounds like a good day.

How did you get on with the people you were paired up with?


----------



## sambora666 (Jan 24, 2011)

It was a great day and in terms of pairing we went out as a 2 ball and then a 4 ball behind and then there was no other groups for about an hour.

So it was great be able to take our time and soak it up.  Some of the fairways are very close together and was easy to imagine the atomosphere during the Ryder Cup what with the holes so close to each other.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 24, 2011)

easy to imagine the atomosphere during the Ryder Cup what with the holes so close to each other.
		
Click to expand...

Believe me - there was no atmosphere between 10 and 5 on the Friday!!
Just rain.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 24, 2011)

Great review! I'm itching to play this course. Can't wait til the Spring rolls round.


----------



## philly169 (Feb 3, 2011)

Great review! I'm itching to play this course. Can't wait til the Spring rolls round.
		
Click to expand...

ditto!


----------



## Robobum (Feb 3, 2011)

Interesting to see how others look at courses. Would never have looked at any of the 2010 holes and call them Links like.

Glad you enjoyed it after the pairing up episode.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 3, 2011)

Shouldn't have any problems with my pairing up...I've been told we are probably playing with Gareth Edwards


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Feb 4, 2011)

As in the rugby player??


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 4, 2011)

Yep! I was shocked too!


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Feb 4, 2011)

That's quality!! Would love to have a round with an absolute legend like him.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm seriously thinking about staying over after St Pierre in August and playing Celtic Manor the next day if I can get some sort of early booking deal


----------



## stef92 (Feb 5, 2011)

Shouldn't have any problems with my pairing up...I've been told we are probably playing with Gareth Edwards 

Click to expand...

Isn't he the honourary captain at Celtic Manor!!??

Quite an honour, but just keep quite about the recent rugby!    

I have played it twice and loved it! Hope you do to!

It would be interesting to see if the course has recovered, especially the walkways for the fans, it was a total mess! And also the 17th Green took quite a hammering tooâ€¦

Finally, if I were to go back I would most definitely have a go at McDowell's putt.


----------



## SammmeBee (Feb 5, 2011)

Â£155 or Â£175 we in the summer...no deals though....


----------



## Huwmawr91 (Jan 1, 2012)

Played at the end of january 2011. Great top quality service from both the hotel and the 2010 clubhouse especially the bag tag and the boot/shoe cleaning. 
However the course was frozen and we were told that the course was playable. Total rubbish. Many holes require shot to green over water which meant that balls were bouncing bout ten foot in the air when hitting the green. The course is formidable and daunting off the tee, a lot of hitting. Some iconic holes, some dull ones too. great finishing holes although personally i dont like fact 15,16 and 18 are all blind off the tee!
If in south wales please go and have a knock at pyle and kenfig, ashburnham and pennard - truly beautiful courses.


----------



## Snelly (Jan 3, 2012)

Delighted to hear that the OP enjoyed the 2010 course.   I have played it myself and thought I would let you have my thoughts in the interest of having a balanced set of reviews.

Here goes.................... it's rubbish. 

Nice clubhouse though.

Cheers,


Snelly.


----------



## Huwmawr91 (Jan 3, 2012)

Snelly said:



			Delighted to hear that the OP enjoyed the 2010 course.   I have played it myself and thought I would let you have my thoughts in the interest of having a balanced set of reviews.

Here goes.................... it's rubbish. 

Nice clubhouse though.

Cheers,


Snelly.
		
Click to expand...

Well said that man. In reflection I suppose that's what I was saying although in rather a long winded manner!!


----------



## shewy (Jan 4, 2012)

Another balanced review

It's fantastic, I played it in spring and it was in fantastic condition, lovely condition, lots of risk reward holes.
You should try and play the Roman road course as well it's very good.
St Pierre is lovely if your staying over but don't overlook Rolls of Monmouth it's a wee gem.


----------

